
Postgres backup tool PGHoard adds tablespace and native WAL replication support - oskari
http://blog.aiven.io/2016/07/pghoard-tablespaces-wal-stream.html
======
oskari
The new native WAL replication support makes it possible to add new features
around analyzing the WAL as it's streamed, the most obvious being uploading
partial segments at specified intervals or at various events (commits) to
avoid losing the data in partial segments in case of a crash.

It could also be used to do things like collect metrics about the ratio of
commits and rollbacks, etc. The current version of PGHoard doesn't have these
features but we're planning to implement them in a future release.

